# I need peppermint oil and lavender oil...



## Ark (Oct 5, 2004)

...and I know there are links to various suppliers on this board, but with my EXTREMELY slow dial up connection I am unable to go to each link and see who has the best price. 
Can someone _please_ (!) help me out by telling me who currently has the best prices on those 2 essential oils? 
I would like to buy 16 ounces or more of each one....


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

It looks like Camden Grey and Brambleberry have the best prices.


----------



## Ark (Oct 5, 2004)

linn said:


> It looks like Camden Grey and Brambleberry have the best prices.


Thank you so much!! I am going nuts with the dial up, but it's sure better than nothing.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Can you get DSL? It is not as fast as cable, but is much faster than regular dial up.


----------



## Marie04 (Mar 3, 2008)

I like Vitacost, and sometimes Amazon has good prices too. I don't know how easy the pages will be to load though...

16 oz.. Amazon carries that size, but I don't know how they compare to the other sites that were mentioned. Surprisingly, sometimes buying through Amazon is cheaper than directly from the supplier ~ !


----------



## Ark (Oct 5, 2004)

linn said:


> Can you get DSL? It is not as fast as cable, but is much faster than regular dial up.


No, the only thing we can get besides dial-up is satellite, and it's a lot more expensive!



Marie04 said:


> I like Vitacost, and sometimes Amazon has good prices too. I don't know how easy the pages will be to load though...
> 
> 16 oz.. Amazon carries that size, but I don't know how they compare to the other sites that were mentioned. Surprisingly, sometimes buying through Amazon is cheaper than directly from the supplier ~ !


Ah, I hadnt thought of Amazon or vitacost - thanks!
Brambleberry's prices were better than Camden Grey's and I _almost_ ordered from them. But, money-wise, I really need to wait another week or two before ordering. Get some bills paid first.


----------



## SarahT (Dec 26, 2010)

I like www.organic-creations.com for my supplies. The prices are good, the service is great, and every time I have ordered something I ended up getting extra samples. I am not sure what they prices are on other sites, but they carry the 16 oz. size in both scents. Its worth a look anyways.


----------



## Ark (Oct 5, 2004)

Thanks for the link SarahT! 
I am going over there to check it out right now.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Jiminy Christmas! What happened to the price of Lavender oil! It's almost twice as much now as the last time I ordered! Good to see patchouli prices down again though.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Yep, I was shocked too.


----------



## Valleyguy (Jan 5, 2011)

Just got an email the other day from Lebermuth that indicated they have dropped their minimum order amount. Never had a problem with their peppermint or lavender. Essential Oil University (EOU) also has nice EO's. My last order from EOU actually had both and they were fine.

Rick
*Homepage*: www.power-talk.net
*Forum*: forum.power-talk.net/


----------



## Ark (Oct 5, 2004)

Valleyguy said:


> Just got an email the other day from Lebermuth that indicated they have dropped their minimum order amount. Never had a problem with their peppermint or lavender. Essential Oil University (EOU) also has nice EO's. My last order from EOU actually had both and they were fine.
> 
> Rick


But, how are their prices?



MullersLaneFarm said:


> Jiminy Christmas! What happened to the price of Lavender oil! It's almost twice as much now as the last time I ordered! Good to see patchouli prices down again though.


LOL! I agree... I simply _must_ make lavender soap, but it's gonna kill me to do so!


----------



## Valleyguy (Jan 5, 2011)

Lebermuth

1LB LAVENDER 40/42	50-6155-01-01	$45.10
1LB LAVENDER BULGARIAN	50-6155-04-01	$99.55
1LB PEPPERMINT YAKIMA REDIST	50-6225-21-01	$43.20	
1LB PEPPERMINT INDIAN REDIST	50-6225-23-01	$29.85

EOU prices are within a couple of dollars of these prices. 

I use both of these companies. EOU is fast to ship and they use UPS which works for me sometimes. Lebermuth does have a heart for us Alaskans and will ship USPS which is much cheaper to wind its way through the frozen tundra and vast stretches of barren wasteland that we call home. 

Rick
*Homepage*: www.power-talk.net
*Forum*: forum.power-talk.net/


----------



## Ark (Oct 5, 2004)

Valleyguy said:


> Lebermuth
> 
> 1LB LAVENDER 40/42	50-6155-01-01	$45.10
> 1LB LAVENDER BULGARIAN	50-6155-04-01	$99.55
> ...


Thank you Rick!!


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

1 pound of lavender 40/42 is $27.50 at Camden Grey and they have a standard shipping of $8.95. Wholesale Supplies Plus may be a little higher on their essential oils, but I believe they have free shipping. It pays to check out the shipping as well as the cost of the oils.


----------

